# Achilles Debridement CPT



## cwilson3333 (Aug 14, 2014)

Patient had MRI left ankle, demonstrating mucoid degenerative changes with respect to Achilles Tendon. No frank tear, no haglund deformity, but  with mild retrocalcaneal bursitis.

Procedure to be scheduled:  Debridement of Achilles Tendon, with PRP injection.

What CPT code to use for the Debridement?

Thank you


----------



## boyett (Aug 14, 2014)

our drs use 27654 depending on your case primary or secondary


----------

